# Koi Angelfish anyone?



## Lexus (Jan 19, 2005)

I found this cool site with Koi Angelfish 
http://www.angelsplus.com/galry-koi.htm

anybody have these?
Do you guys think they're pretty?
Tell me what you think!
I think they are pretty funky looking! :|


----------



## Obed Mathis (Jan 21, 2005)

Koi as they are commonly called are a gold marble blushing. They kind of grow on you. They are at the moment one of the hottest selling varieties, demanding the highest prices on the market. I currently have one breeding pair of Sallie Boggs Koi and I have 9 from angels plus of the standard koi that will be breeding age in about 2 months, I also have 8 of angelsplus top koi which have a 75% body coverage in orange that will breeding age in about 5 months.


----------



## BubblesHunny (Mar 14, 2005)

My Mom has a couple of them...I think they are just beautiful!


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

I love mine! :wink:


----------



## buddah101 (Mar 20, 2005)

Wow gunnie, you always impress me with those angles!


----------



## Gunnie (Jan 20, 2005)

Thank you Buddah! Are you following me? (hehehe)


----------

